# Awning roof mounting brackets



## Estanli (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm about to begin my project o installing an awning roof mounting brackets. I have two since my awning is 8 ft. I'm kind of concerned as to where to begin the search of the joists/studs. Should I begin inside and employ the knock method or is there a way to do so from the roof? My roof is 90inches from the deck so it's short and it's shingled.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

What are you mounting the bracket on, the wall or the roof?
What's the house exterior made from? 
What type of awning?
Post a picture of the awning installation site.


----------



## Estanli (Jul 26, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> What are you mounting the bracket on, the wall or the roof?
> What's the house exterior made from?
> What type of awning?
> Post a picture of the awning installation site.


Hey Ron thanks for the response. Had trouble navigating this reply. (newbe). I'm mounting an 8 ft wide retractable awning that expands to 7 ft. When opened onto my shingled roof. I'll be searching for the joists in order to drill and bolt in the adjustable roof brackets. A 2x8x8 treated board will be bolted onto these two mounts then the brackets that came with the awning onto the board. I can't mount it to the wall be cause I don't have enough clearance from the top of the window which almost meets the bottom of the gutter. So the roof it will be.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The fascia board(behind the gutter) will be nailed into the rafter ends. To be sure you hit the rafter center, you might need to remove both the gutter and the fascia. How are you going to insure water tightness with bolts through the roofing?


----------



## Estanli (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll be sealing the drilled hole prior to installing the bolt with silicone and applying about a glob of it 2" around the hole before placing the base of the adjustable roof mount on it. In addition, it will be placed in a shoehorn fashion with the bottom open for drainage.

I've located the studs using a small nail inside the house along the roof line and transferred the measurement location outdoors. Well here goes nothing! I better go ahead and get it done before I lose my nerve! I'll figure out how to post the pics after I'm done.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Caulking as a leak stopper on a roof is a short term solution at best.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Your looking for rafters, not joist.
Look at the fascia for the nails, that's where the rafter tails are and use a framing square to mark the holes higher up the roof.
Need install web site so we can see what your seeing.
Silicone is not going to hold up on a roof.
I can not imagine laying a 2 X 4 flat on a roof being a good idea.
It's going to form a dam to catch leaves and stop the water from running off long enough for water to work it's way down the fasteners.


----------

